# Very Early Monza Predictions & a survey



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

***SPOILER** Very Early Monza Predictions & survey*

My early predictions for Sunday's podium are JPM, Schumi, Schumi Jr (in no order. Haven't picked the superfecta (?) this early). Anyone else care to guess? Also, Kimi will get a DNF - I hope 

Also, this is a very superficial question, but which F1 car of this season really looks the bee's knees to you? I 'd say the F2003-GA.
Those sidepods, those gills; just too cool if you ask me. Mmmmm...gills.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

After qualifying it looks like it's going to be Williams and Ferrari fight, too bad that Ralf messed up...

I'm really surprised how much off the pace McLaren was (1.3s), they were complaining last week that the new Michelins didn't work for them.

Rubens showed speed all day so he can finish on podium.
My prediction is that whoever takes a pole will win the race, I hope it's JPM.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

That's a pretty harsh penalty for going through the chicane...I hope it's only for provisional qualifying. Looks to me like Ralf didn't get enough seat or test time behind the new Michelins and mis-judged his braking zone and locked up. He was constantly running wide, which was a sign of understeer with the skinnier front tires.

But it looks like the Michelin package is still strong. I did not expect Renault to be so uncompetitive, although from their position with their strong launch control, they can probably still end up on the podium. If Ralf and JPM have a good showing tomorrow morning and end up on the front row, it doesn't look like the Ferrari's will be able to keep up. Keep in mind, the Scudaria cars seems to perform much worse once laden with fuel...It appears to throw the balance of the car off.

Also if Ralf didn't go through the chicane, he would have finished 4th on today's prov. qualifying, no?

Parrain, you may want to put a big **SPOILER** disclaimer on the title of the thread, since this now has turned into a discussion of the actual qualifying.

Predictions for FINAL qualifying:

1. J. Montoya
2. R. Barrichello
3. R. Schumaker
4. K. Reikkonen
5. M. Schumaker
6. J. Trulli
7. M. Webber
8. F. Alonso
9. D. Coulthard
10. C. Da Matta

Don't expect Da Matta to repeat today's performance.

Predictions for Podium Finish:

1. J. Montoya
2. R. Schumaker
3. (Going out on a limb here) M. Webber

4. M. Schumaker
5. R. Barrichello
6. K. Reikkonen
7. C. Da Matta
8. J. Button

Why aren't the Renaults up here in point scoring positions you ask? They'll be running a "new" engine with a lot of new parts on the exisiting engine that they're running. Don't expect their aero and chasis package advantages to play into a HP track like Monza. If Webber's Cosworth holds up this may be this lucky day.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Renault's engine still must be way low on power compared with BMW, Ferrari or even Toyota, their top speed was some 10km/h lower.

I'm surprised that you predict such a poor result from Raikkonen, I think he may score another podium despite today's poor showing. McLarens are much better in race trim. 

I still think that Michelin has advantage and tire performance and consistency in race conditions will be a key to victory at Monza. This is the only track where they run really low downforce and mechanical grip is the crucial. Low downforce means longer and twitchy breaking and there is still Parabolica where you would like way more wing then what you've got, it's easy to ruin a lap at this corner.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Key reason for predicting Kimi low: He's been inconsistent. He'll finish well one race and not show up for the next. A lot of that had to do with bad luck, but I think he's had good showing the last race or two so he's a complete crap-shoot now...

Mark Webber has shown that he's getting better and better race after race. I also think he's trying to position himself as the replacement for JPM when and if he does leave Williams after 2004...If that's his plan then I think he's going to try extra hard for the next few races to show that he's capable of finishing on the podium.

I think Reubens will qualify higher, be a faster driver but be asked to move over for Michael so he can earn a few more valuable points to keep him in the race. Then again, Ferrari MAY have a very strong showing come race day (bend a few rules here and there and hope no-one catches it) to make sure they win their home race. If I was Williams and McLaren I'd hire a few people just to keep an eye on Ferrari for any irregularities. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> If I was Williams and McLaren I'd hire a few people just to keep an eye on Ferrari for any irregularities. :eeps:


They can try to hire them from Ferrari. Ferrari guys are very good at it  :bigpimp:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm not very encouraged by today's results. I'm afraid we will see the 2 Ferraris on the front row on Sunday. Despite Montoya's wonderful lap, I fear the new rubber is going to hurt the Michelin runners. They seemed to be moving around alot in the corners. As for the best looking car I have to go with the Williams. I think the worst is the Ferrari...I hate long wheelbases. Long and skinny just doesn't look very agile. Besides it's Marlboro orange. Whatever happened to Ferrari red.


----------



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmm...Ralf is out of Monza, so I think that my prediction for final qualifying is:

1. Monty
2. Schumi
3. Barrichello
4. Kimi
5. Alonso
6. Webber

I had a feeling that Ralf was lying to the doctor at first, since, unlike, Firman, he has much to lose. But I guess it doesn't matter if he was or wasn't, he's out and now Gene is in, and doing well in final practice, but I think that the pressure of the one lap format will slow Gene down.


Sunday's results:

1. Schumi
2. Monty
3. Kimi
4. Alonso
5. Webber

I don't think that Ferrari will cheat, but they know that they must win here of all places. Monty just can't be stopped it seems. Kimi will do well because he too must do so, otherwise he should just pack up and head back to Espoo to holiday with his girlfriend. The Renault hasn't been unreliable when they've tried new stuff before, so I still expect it to do well. Well, Webber won't be on the podium - not because he lacks the talent - because his Jag just won't be able to keep up with the best of the field.

Richard, The Williams is my #2 best looking car; the short wheelbase defintely helps it. But oh that Ferrari... The MP18 looked pretty cool too with that "beak" shaped nose.

Hack, how do I add **spoiler** to the thread title from the main page? I did it by editing my post, but it still doesn't show up on the main screen.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Parrain,
I was half kidding when saying the Ferrari was the worst looking...that has to go to BAR. That said, I do dislike the long wheelbase. If you've been watching F1 Decade I think you'll agree the cars sure looked better then. Short wheelbase. As I understand it the current trend to longer cars is to help aerodynamics. Perhaps the FIA could limit the wheelbase and kill two birds with one stone. Closer racing and better looking cars. What am I saying...the FIA seem to be in the business of ruining F1. After this stupid tire ruling, I expect Ferrari will take the next three races and the Championship.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

1. JPM
2. Rubens
3. Gene
4. Spoonface
5. Kimi


----------



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

***spoiler***

Richard,

I think that the tech from the old cars was awesome, but I just didn't like those bullet shaped nose cones.I think that Bernie is the one ruining F1, not the FIA.
------

Team orders anyone?? What do yall think will come of Gene??

1 M. Schumacher FER 1:20.963 
2 J. Montoya WIL 1:21.014 0.051 3 
3 R. Barrichello FER 1:21.242 0.279 3 
4 K. Räikkönen MLA 1:21.466 0.503 3 
5 M. Gene WIL 1:21.834 0.871 3 
6 J. Trulli REN 1:21.944 0.981

I think that the racing will be awesome between Schumi and JPM!! I am so pumped for this race.


----------

